# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  معايير الهيئة الوطنية للتقويم والاعتماد في المملكة بخصوص الجودة والاعتماد

## المحمدي

*تقرير الهيئة الوطنية للتقويم و الاعتماد الأكاديمي*


*بشأن أهلية مؤسسات و برامج التعليم العالي الأهلية* 

*للحصول على المنح الدراسية* 

*للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 1427/1428هـ* 












مقدمة
بناء على موافقة خادم الحرمين الشريفين – حفظه الله – رقم 6304/م ب و تاريخ 18/8/1427هـ على قرارات مجلس التعليم العالي بشأن مشروع المنح الدراسية لطلاب و طالبات مؤسسات التعليم العالي الأهلية, و اشارة الى ما تم الاتفاق عليه في اجتماع اللجنة الاشرافية على المنح لطلاب و طالبات التعليم العالي الأهلي الذ عقد بتاريخ 12/1/1428هـ بأن تقوم الهيئة بزيارات ميدانية من أجل التحقق من مدى أهلية تلك المؤسسات لبرنامج المنح فقط للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 1427/ 1428هـ.

و استنادا الى ما تقدم أعدت الهيئة نموذجا باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية لجمع البيانات عن مؤسسات التعليم العالي الأهلية المرشحة للاستفادة من المشروع (مرفق صورة من النموذج باللغتين). و قامت الهيئة بارسال النموذج باللغتين الى كل من الجامعات و الكليات المعنية لتعبئته بالبيانات المطلوبة. و قد قامت الهيئة بتشكيل اللجان اللازمة لزيارة و تقويم كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي و برامجها من المتخصصين في التخصصات التي تقدمها المؤسسة التعليمية الخاضعة للتقويم. و تم اختيار المحكمين من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الحكومية ممن تتوفر لديهم الخبرة في تقويم جودة الأداء الأكاديمي. كما روعي أن يضم فريق التقويم العدد الكافي من المحكمات بالمؤهلات و الخبرات اللازمة لتقويم الأداء في الأقسام المخصصة للبنات على حدة. و بعد ذلك قامت الهيئة بايفاد لجان التقويم في زيارات ميدانية للوقوف على أوضاع المؤسسات التعليمية المعنية و التحقق من استيفاء هذه المؤسسات و برامجها للشروط المدرجة في عناصر التقويم المشار اليها في هذاالتقرير و التي وضعتها الهيئة لتكون أساسا لتحديد استحقاق كل برنامج للمنح الدراسية للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 1427/1428هـ. 

و حيث أنه تم الاتفاق بين الهيئة و الوزارة أن تستهدف عمليات التقويم التي تمت في هذه الجولة تحديد أهلية المؤسسات التعليمية للحصول على منح دراسية للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 1427/1428هـ , لذا فأنه من الضروري أن تخضع المؤسسات لجولة أخرى من التقويم لتحديد أهلية كل منها للحصول على المنح للسنوات الدراسية القادمة اعتبارا من الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الدراسي 1428/1429هـ. و سوف يبنى الحكم على الأهلية للحصول على المنح الدراسية في الجولة الثانية من التقويم على مدى النجاح الذي تحرزه كل مؤسسة في تنفيذها لعمليات التقويم الذاتي الأولي و اعدادها لخطط تحسين الجودة أن و على مدى تحقيق المؤسسة للضوابط التي تضعها الهيئة, وكذلك على مدى تدارك المؤسسة لأوجه القصور التي لوحظت في هذه الجولة الأولى.

أولا: عناصر التقويم 

يوضح النموذج الذي أعدته الهيئة لجمع البيانات من مؤسسات التعليم العالي الأهلية تفاصيل عناصر التقويم لتحديد أهلية تلك المؤسسات و البرامج للحصول على المنح الدراسية للفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الدراسي 1427/1428هـ، و التي من أهمها:

1. انتهاج المؤسسة التعليمية لمعايير الجودة في اعداد و تطوير البرامج الأكاديمية.
2. مدى استيفاء الخطط الدراسية للبرامج الأكاديمية للمتطلبات المعمول بها لدى هيئات الاعتماد العالمية في كل تخصص (ان وجدت) بما يتناسب مع البيئة التعليمية في المملكة.
3. ملاءمة أعداد و مؤهلات أعضاء هيئة التدريس و من في حكمهم لتدريس المقررات في كل برنامج.
4. كفاية أعداد و مؤهلات أعضاء هيئة التدريس المتفرغين كليا في كل برنامج لضمان حسن سير العملية التعليمية.
5. الاجراءات المتبعة في كل برنامج لتقويم جودة التعلم و التعليم.
6. الاجراءات المتبعة لدى المؤسسة لتحسين جودة التعلم و التعليم.
7. الاجراءات المتبعة في كل برنامج لتقويم تحصيل الطلبة.
8. اجراءات المتبعة في المؤسسة لضمان الجودة.
9. كفاية موارد التعلم المتوفرة لدى المؤسسة و أساليب تقويمها.
10. الاجراءات المتبعة لدى المؤسسة فيما يتعلق بادارة شئون الطلبة و الخدمات المساندة.

ثانيا: النتائج و التوصيات

توضح البيانات المدرجة فيما يلي ملاحظات لجان التقويم حول مدى استيفاء كل مؤسسة و البرامج التي تقدمها للمتطلبات المذكورة في عناصر التقويم أعلاه.، كما تتضمن البيانات توصية الهيئة بشأن أهلية برامج المؤسسات للحصول على المنح الدراسية للفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي 1427/1428هـ. 


اسم المؤسسة التعليمية: ............. 


إجراءات ضمان الجودة 

أنشاء المركز في حد ذاته معيار جيد لمحاولة الوصول إلى معايير عالمية من الجودة حيث تمت عملية إنشاء حيث يوجد لدى الجامعة مركز Benchmark المركز الخاص بالجودة بطريقة علمية مستخدمة الـللجودة ويعمل به شخصان وكذلك يوجد بالجامعة لجنة تختص بشؤون الجودة وعدد أعضاءها ثمانية، منهم ستة أعضاء من الأقسام الأكاديمية و الكليات وعضوين من الأقسام الإدارية.

الأعمال المقدمة او المزمع تنفيذها جيدة جداً على الورق وان كان هناك بعض التأخير في تنفيذها و خاصة الخطة الخمسية و التي إذا نفذت بشكل دقيق ستساهم في الوصول للجودة المطلوبة. بمناقشة المسئول عن مركز توكيد الجودة تبين الآتي 
§ تم إنشاء المركز في عام 2005
§ تم عمل تخطيط استراتيجي للجامعة للخمس سنوات القادمة (2006 – 2010) من خلال تحليل أوجه القوة والضعف والفرص والتهديدات (SWOT) ويقوم المركز حاليا بتنفيذ الخطة الخمسية الإستراتيجية قام المركز (من خلال دراسة تحليل أوجه القوة والضعف والفرص والتهديدات (SWOT) ) بالتعرف على أوجه الضعف التالية:
o المكتبة: وذلك فيما يخص الموارد البشرية
o شؤون الطلاب: وذلك فيما يخص الموارد البشرية
o تقنية المعلومات: ضرورة عمل تحديث 
· تم تنظيم ورشة عمل عن التخطيط الاستراتيجي للجامعة للخمس سنوات القادمة (2006 – 2010)
§ يعقد المركز اجتماعات دورية شهرية لمناقشة ما يتعلق بالجودة
§ يقوم المركز بدراسات مع استشاري يدعى ( (Dr Robet Zint بخصوص اعتماد ABET في برنامج MIS
§ يقوم المركز بالتعاون مع جامعة ولاية كانساس بخصوص إنشاء برنامج ماجستير في إدارة الأعمال 
§ تم عمل نموذج لوصف المقرر وهو متاح على شبكة الانترنيت
§ تم عمل نموذج تقويم المقرر لاستخدامه مع نهاية كل فصل دراسي
§ هناك توجه نحو التوسع في استخدام السبورة الذكية 

لقد أتضح من الاجتماع مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن الجميع لديهم علم بلجنة الجودة و يشارك الجميع في جهود الجودة في الجامعة ولكن في ما يلي بعض النواقص الحالية في التزام الجامعة بالجودة تتضمن العناصر التالية: 
1. برامج تدريبية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس و غيرهم من منسوبي المؤسسة لتمكينهم من استخدام مؤشرات الأداء و المؤشرات المرجعية فيما يتعلق بعمليات التعليم و التعلم. 
2. نظام لمراقبة و قياس مدى التطور (التحسين المستمر)، 
3. اعتماد ميزانية واضحة ومخصصة للتوصل إلى النتائج (بما في ذلك التفريغ الجزئي لأعضاء هيئة التدريس للمساهمة في أعمال الجودة و التكاليف المخصصة لإجراء المسوحات وجمع البيانات و تكاليف توفير مستشارين لتدريب أعضاء هيئة التدريس و الموظفين). 
4. استخدام المؤشرات العالمية للجودة.  
التعليم والتعلمتقويم وتحسين جودة التدريس


الطريقة المستخدمة تأخذ في الاعتبار ثلاثة جوانب مهمة لتقويم عضو هيئة التدريس وهي الطالب، والمادة المدرسية، وأنشطة الأستاذ المختلفة مثل البحث ومشاركته في اللجان. وكذلك تأخذ الطريقة المستخدمة أيضا في الحسبان معدلات الطلاب وتأثيرها في التقويم. 

§ يتم تقويم عضو هيئة التدريس من عدة محاور تشمل:
o تقويم الطلاب لعضو هيئة التدريس 
o تقويم النشاط البحثي لعضو هيئة التدريس 
o تقويم رؤساء الأقسام والبرامج لعضو هيئة التدريس سنويا باستخدام نماذج معدة لهذا الغرض وقد تم إطلاع اللجنة على نسخة الكترونية من النموذج (غير معبأ) ويندرج تحت التقويم عدة نقاط تعكس جودة العملية التعليمية وتشمل: 
¨ تقويم الطلبة لعضو هيئة التدريس
¨ تطويرما يعطى للطلبة من مستلزمات المقرر
¨ تطوير مقررات جديدة
¨ الالتزام بمحتوى المقرر
¨ مدى استخدام طرق حديثة ومبتكرة في التدريس
¨ مدى الالتزام بالساعات المكتبية
¨ المشاركة في تطوير البرامج الدراسية  
§ من المناقشة مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس حول موضوع تقويم الطلاب لعضو هيئة التدريس تبين الأتي: 
o يتم في برامج علوم الحاسب ونظم المعلومات إطلاع عضو هيئة التدريس على نتيجة التقويم
o لا يتم في برامج المالية والمحاسبة إطلاع عضو هيئة التدريس على نتيجة التقويم ولكن تتم مناقشه نتيجة التقويم مع عضو هيئة التدريس. 

الإجراءات المتبعة لتحسين جودة التدريس جيدة ومقبولة في ظل ظروف ارتفاع العبء التدريسي للأساتذة، واهم هذه الإجراءات هو إطلاع عضو هيئة التدريس على استمارة التقويم من قبل رئيس القسم او على الأقل مناقشتها معه. تحتاج عملية التقويم إلى تحسين في الجودة و النوعية و الكيفية للتناسب مع معايير الجودة في التعليم، إضافة إلى تقديم التدريب المناسب وكذلك سهولة إجراءات حضور المؤتمرات وورش العمل كما يقوم مركز الجودة بالجامعة بتقديم دورات قصيرة (لمدة يومين) عن اساليب التدريس – تقسيم بلووم (Bloom’s taxonomy) 

· لابد من إعطاء تفاصيل عن ما تم عمله مثل كم عدد ورش العمل التي عقدت في هذه السنة وهل فيه نتائج مكتوبة لهذه الورش وكذلك ماذا تم عمله فعلياً لمتابعة جودة التدريس وما نوعية تقويم المحكمين المعمولة. لذا يتعين على الكلية اتخاذ الإجراءات المتعلقة بتوكيد جودة التدريس المدرجة فيما يلي:
o أن تعمل الكلية على إعداد وثائق تتضمن توصيفـات المقررات والبرامـج بوضوح و تعرض أساليب التدريس و التقويم المتبعة فيما يتعلق بتنمية المهارات الإدراكية للطلبة (بما في ذلك التفكير الإبداعي وحل المشكلات)، وتقدير المسئولية، والمهارات الاجتمـاعية (بما في ذلك السلـوك الأخلاقي ومهـارات الاتصـال)، والمهـارات الحسابية (أي القـدرة على استخدام الأرقام واللغة والحاسب الآلي).
o أن تعمل الكلية على تنسيق الخطط الدراسية لتنمية نواتج التعلم في كل مقرراتها، بحيث ينطلق كل مقرر من المقرر السابق له، ويمهد للتالي له، و تساهم كل المقررات في تنمية المسئولية والمهارات الاجتماعية (مثال على ذلك العمل في فريق، والقـدرة على التعلم المستقل، والقدرة على التعلم الموجه)، و تنمية مهارات الاتصال، والمهارات الحسابية.
o أن تقـوم الكلية بشكل دوري بمراجعـة فعالية أساليب التعليم المتبعة، و تجري التعديلات المناسبة على تلك الأساليب في ضوء الأدلة المتعلقة بتقويم فعاليتها.
o أن توفر الكلية أعدادا كافية من أعـضاء هيئة التدريس المتفرغين كليا الذين لديهم الوعي الكافي بالأنظمة الأكاديمية والإدارية، وأنواع الخدمات التي تقدمها الكلية للطلبة.
o أن تنشأ في الكلية جهة تختص بتقديم المساعدة للطلبة الذين تثبت حاجتهم للمساعدة ، و أن يقوم أعضاء هيئة التـدريس بإحالة الطلبة إلى تلك الجهة عند الضرورة.
o أن توفر الكلية نظاما شامـلا لتقويم فعاليـة التدريس، وذلـك في كـل المقررات، و أن يشمل ذلك النظام استطلاع آراء الطلبة، وإن كان لا يقتصر على ذلك.
o أن توضح في توصيف كل مقـرر أنواع المهـارات والمعارف التي يهدف المقرر إلى تنميتها، وحجم الأعمال التي يتوقـع أن يقوم الطلبة بها، و أن توضح في توصيف المقرر عمليات التقويم المستخدمة. و يجب أن يتم توفير هذه المعلومات قبل البدء في تدريس المقرر.
o أن تتوافق أساليب تدريس المقررات و الإرشادات العامة المعطاة للطلبة بشأن المقرر مع مضمون توصيف المقرر.
o إذا حدث في أي فصل دراسي أن تعذر تدريس كافة مفردات أي مقرر، فينبغي أن تتم الإشارة إلى ذلك في التقرير السنوي للمقرر، ويتـم إيجاد وسائل بديلة للتعامل مع هذا القصور خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمقررات الأساسية.
o أن تتوافق أساليب التقويم المستخدمة في كل مقرر مع نواتج التعلم المنشودة منه، و أن يكون الطلبة على دراية بأساليب التقويم في بداية دراستهم للمقرر.

· الوسائل التعليمية المتاحة في الكلية جيدة ولكن العناصر المذكورة في الاستمارة لا توضح أو لا تتعامل مع تحسين جودة التدريس عن طريق التدريب وتنمية مهارات أعضاء هيئة التدريس المهنية.
· بعض ملفات المقررات في قسم الطالبات غير مكتملة وإن كان العمل جاري لاستكمالها.
· لم يذكر آلية للتأكد من تطبيق التوصيف المبين في ملفات المقررات.

لذا يتعين على الكليةأن تتخذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بضمان و تحسين جودة التدريس على النحو التالي:
· أن تعمل الكلية على توفير برامج توجيه وتدريب فعالة لصالح أعضاء هيئة التدريس الجـدد والمتفرغين جزئيا، و أن تسند إلى هذه البرامج مهمة إطلاع أعضاء هيئة التدريس على نواتج التعلم المنشودة، وأساليب التدريس المستهدفة، والقدر الذي يسهم به كل مقرر في تحقيق أهداف البرنامج ككل.
· أن يعـمل أعضاء هيئة التدريس على تطـوير أساليب لتحسين جودة تدريسهم و يوثقون ذلك في سجلات تبين عمليات التقييم التي يقومون بها، وسياسات التطوير التي يتبنونها.
· أن تعـمل الكلية على إتاحة الفرصة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس لتطوير أنفسهم مهنيًا فيما يتعلق بجودة التدريس، و أن تقدم الكلية العون لمن يواجهون صعوبة في القيام بمهامهم التدريسية.
· أن تتابع الكلية و تأخذ في الاعتبار الجهد الذي يبذله أعضاء هيئة التدريس في تطوير أنفسهم مهنياً لتحسين جودة التدريس.
· أن تحرص الكلية على الإعلان عن تقديرها بصورة رسمية للأداء البارز في التدريس، كما تحرص على تشجيع الإبداع والابتكار.
تقويم تحصيل الطلبة
لم تدرج الكلية أي تعليق على النقاط الثلاث التالية: 
1. انسجام أساليب التقويم المتبعة مع السياسات و اللوائح المقرة من قبل المؤسسة أو البرنامج. 
2. ملائمة وسائل التقويم لمخرجات التعلم المرتقبة في المقرر.
3. إجراءات التحقق من دقة التقويم و الالتزام بالتوزيع المعتمد للدرجات. 


§ تحتفظ الجامعة في قسم الطلاب بملف لكل مقرر يحتوي وصف المقرر ومعلومات عن كل فصل دراسي تشمل:
o نماذج من الاختبارات النصفية والنهائية
o أفضل اجابتين من الاختبار النهائي
o أسوأ اجابتين من الاختبار النهائي
o تقويم الطلاب

§ بمناقشة أعضاء هيئة التدريس تبين أن هناك توزيعا غير طبيعيا في نتائج الطلاب حيث يقل جدا عدد الطلاب الحاصلين على تقدير جيد جدا و تقدير جيد. 
§ يوجد نظام لمراجعة الاختبارات المتاحة للطلاب وهو بشكله الحالي يعتبر مرضي الى جيد، وخصوصاً بعد المقابلة مع الطلاب والذين لم يواجهوا مشاكل واضحة بهذا الخصوص . علماً أن التقرير المقدم من قبل الجامعة لم يوضح هذه النقاط و إنما تم اكتشافها من مقابلة الطلاب. 
تفتقر الجامعة إلى إتباع عدد من الممارسات الجيدة في مجال تقويم حصيلة و مخرجات التعلم كما هو موضح فيما يلي:
· يجب أن توثق الكلية تعريفات أكثر وضوحا لحصيلة التعلم المطلوبة في كل برنامج استنادا إلى آراء خبراء متخصصين.
· يجب أن توثق الكلية مدى توافق حصيلة التعلم المرتقبة في كل برنامج مع الإطار الوطني للمؤهلات الأكاديمية.
· يجب أن توثق الكلية مدى توافق حصيلة التعلم المرتقبة من كل برنامج مع متطلبـات الممارسة المهنية في البيئة المحلية.
· يجب أن ينص في تعريف مخرجات التعلم لكل برنامج على الخصائص التي يعنى البرنامج بتنميتها في الخريجين. و أن تضع الكلية استراتيجيات شاملة لتنمية هذه الخصائص.
· يجب أن تتبع الكلية إجراءات واضحة و محددة للتأكد من مستويات إنجـاز الطلبة (مثل أن يتم تصحيـح عينات عشوائية من أوراق الـطلبة على أيـدي أعضاء هيئة تدريس من مؤسسات أخرى، وأن تسند إلى أعضاء هيئة تدريس مستقلين عمليات مراجعة لفحص جودة الـتعلم مقارنة بمستوى الجودة في مؤسسات مماثلة في البلاد، أو في العالم).
· يجب إيجاد سياسات عامة وإجراءات محددة تبين طريقة التعامل مع تلك الحالات التي يتبين فيها وجود قصور في إنجـاز الطلبة، أو التي يوجد فيها تناقـض في تقييم إنجازات الطلبة.
· يجب اتباع إجراءات فعالة لضمان أن الأعمال التي يتقدم بها الطلبة هي من إنتاج الطلبة أنفسهم.
· يجب أن تقوم المؤسسة بمتابعة أداء خريجيها الذين انتقلوا إلى مؤسسات أخرى، ومقارنة أدائهم بأداء الطلبة في تلك المؤسسات.
· يجب العمل بشكل دوري على استقصاء آراء أصحاب الأعمال الذين يوظفون خريجي المؤسسة حول قدرات ومهارات هؤلاء الخريجين.
· يجب أن تقوم المؤسسة بشكـل دوري بالاتصـال بخريجيها لاستطلاع آرائهم حول جـدوى المهارات التي اكتسبوها من دراستهم بالكلية، فضلاً عن كفايتها. 

مصادر التعلم وإدارة شؤون الطلبة 
مصادر التعلم.


تعتبر المكتبة من ضمن أوجه الضعف التي تعاني منها الجامعة في كلى القسمين (الطلاب والطالبات) ولا يليق بمؤسسة تعليمية على المستوى الجامعي وذلك للأسباب التالية: 
1- عدد الكتب والدوريات قليلة باللغة الإنجليزية في التخصصات العلمية وكذلك حداثتها حيث ان اغلب الدوريات منتهية الاشتراك إضافة لاختلاف الأرقام بين الأعداد المقدمة في التقرير من الجامعة عما تم مشاهدته في الزيارة الميدانية . 2- أفاد أمين المكتبة أنه تم إرسال استبيان إلى الأقسام بخصوص الدوريات المطلوبة ولكن حتى تاريخ الزيارة لم ترد الأقسام على طلبه
3- عدد أجهزة الحاسب وسرعتها و أدائها قليل إضافة لتقادمها.
4- عدم توفر قواعد البيانات المكتبية المتخصصة
5- نظام غير جيد للإعارة والبحث ولا يوجد نظام استعارة آلي و هناك خطة كما أفاد أمين المكتبة لتوفير نظام استعارة آلي مثل Horizon or Unicorn
6- لا يوجد موظفين في المكتبة متمكنين لمساعدة الطلبة في البحث. 
7- مساحة المكتبة صغيرة مقارنه بإعداد الطلبة. 
8- كتب التسويق والمالية قديمة بالعربي والانجليزي وأعداد قليلة منها متوفر بشكل عام 
9- بمناقشة الطلبة تبينة الشكاوى التالية بخصوص المكتبة:· لم توضح الجامعة كيفية تقويم جودة خدمات المكتبة مثل عمل استبانات الطلبة وأعضاء هيئة التدريس. 
· تفتقر الجامعة إلى اتباع بعض الإجراءات التي من شأنها ضمان جودة مركز موارد التعلم و من هذه الإجراءات ما يلي:
o أن تتبنى المؤسسة سياسات واضحة لتنمية المكتبة وغيرها من مصادر التعلم. و أن ترتبط هذه السياسات باحتياجات البرامج التي تقدمها المؤسسة. و يجب أن تقـوم المؤسسة بتعديل هذه الاستراتيجيات عند الحاجة لكي تتلاءم مع البرامج الجديدة التي تقوم المؤسسة بتقديمها.
o يجب أن تقوم المؤسسة مرة كـل عامين على الأقل بتقييم كفاءة المكتبة والمواد المتوافرة بمركز المصادر.
o يجب أن تشمل إجراءات تقويم المكتبة توزيع استبيانات لاستقصاء آراء المستخدمين من أعضاء هيئـة التدريس، والطلاب للتعرف على مدى رضاهم، ومـدى استخدامهم، ومدى توافق الخدمات المقـدمة مع متطلبات التدريس والتعـلم في المؤسسة، و مقارنة كل ذلك بالخدمات التي تقدمها المكتبات و مراكز موارد التعلم في المؤسسات التعليمية الماثلة.
o أن تقوم المؤسسة بوضع قائـمة أولويات تتعلق بالحـصول على المواد والخدمات المطلوبة التي تتفق مع احتياجات المستخدمين.
o أن يقوم أعضاء هيئـة التدريس المسئولون عن المـقررات والبرامج بتقديم المشورة بصفة دورية حول المواد اللازمة لمساندة عمليتي التعليم والتعلم.
o أن يقوم العاملون في المكتبة بشكل دوري بمراجعة الكتب، والمراجع لضمان توافرها في متناول المستخدمين لمواجهة متطلبات المقررات التي تقدمها المؤسسة.
شؤون الطلبة

حسبما تبين من الزيارة الميدانية أن المشورة الاجتماعية و الطبية تعتبر ضعيفة وليست كما ورد في النماذج المقدمة من الجامعة والتي لم تحتوي على أية معلومات تفصيلية بهذا الخصوص لذا فإن على الجامعة إنشاء وحدة صحية لتقديم الخدمات الطبية للطلاب والطالبات. 

هناك مرجع جيد لحقوق الطلبة وواجباتهم بحيث يتم تسليم حقيبة للطالب كما ذكر منسوبوا الجامعة تحوي جميع النماذج اللازمة له بمواصلة مشواره التعليمي ، ويعتبر استخدام الانترنت لعرض حقوق الطالب و واجباته من أهم المزايا في الجامعة .  

أما التظلم بشكل عام فمازالت إجراءاته الفعلية ضعيفة وتعتمد بشكل عام على العلاقات الخاصة او الاتصال بوكلاء الجامعة مباشرة. 


السجلات: يتم الآن تطبيق برنامج جديد وإذا نفذ بشكل جيد فسوف يحل المشاكل الموجودة الآن والخاصة بمتابعة حالات الطلاب. 
التسجيل لقسم الطلاب يستخدم التقنية الحديثة ( الانترنت) أما في قسم 
لك عن طريق تطبيق نظام من الأنظمة التجارية الخاصة بالتسجيل .
القبول : الإجراءات للقبول جيده وخاصة باستخدام اختبارات القبول وبرامج التعريف بالجامعة· يجب مراجعة آليات وصلاحيات رصد وتعديل الدرجات بما يضمن عدم حدوث تجاوزات. 
· ينبغي على الجامعة تطوير نظام توثيق سجلات الطلبة على النحو التالي: 
o توفير الحـماية الفعـالة لسجـلات الطـلبة (يعني ذلك ضرورة الاحتفاظ بالسجلات المركزية التي تحتوي على السجلات الخاصة بقبول الطـلبة وأدائهم على مر السنين، و ضرورة الاحتفـاظ بهذه السجـلات في مكـان آمن، مع الاحتفاظ بسجلات احتياطية في مكان آمن آخر ويفضل أن يكون في مبنى آخر، أو خارج الحرم الدراسي.) 
o أن تتبنى الكلية سياسة واضحة و معلنة تحدد محتوى سجلات الطلاب الدائمة، ومدة الاحتفاظ بها.
o أن تقوم الكلية بميكنة الإجراءات الخاصة بمتابعة الأداء الدراسي للطلبة، و استنباط الإحصائيات المتعلقة بالتخطيط، وكتابة التقارير عموما و التقارير المتعلقة بضمان الجودة على وجه الخصوص.
o أن تتبنى الكلية قواعد واضحة، للحفاظ على سرية المعلومات، و ضمان عدم إمكانية العبث بسجلات الطلبة أو إجراء أية تعديلات عليها إلا في حالات معينة و من قبل أشخاص معينين و باتباع إجراءات محددة.
o يجب قبل إصدار أية شهادة للطالب أن يتم التحقق رسمياً من أحقية الطالب للتخرج حسب متطلبات المقررات والبرامج.

ينبغي أن تطور الجامعة ضمن الأساليب المتبعة لديها في إدارة شئون الطلبة ما يلي:
· أن تقوم السلطة العليا في الكلية بوضع قواعد تحدد حقوق ومسئوليات الطـلبة، وتكون مدونة في كتيب يتوفر داخل المؤسسة على نطاق واسع.
· أن تحـدد لوائح الكلية الإجـراءات التي يتوجـب اتخاذها عند الخـروج عن النظـام العـام، و أن تنظم هذه اللوائح مسئوليات المعنيين، واللجان، والعقوبات التي يمكن فرضها.
· أن يتم اتخـاذ الإجراءات التأديبية بدون تأخير، ويتم تسجيل كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع بما في ذلك تفاصيل القرائن، وذلك في سجلات رسمية يحتفظ بها في مكان آمن.
· أن تحدد لوائح الكلية إجراءات التظلم التي يحق للطـلبة اللجوء إليها، كما تعمل الإدارة على نشر تلك اللوائح، بحيث تكون معروفة للكافة في المؤسسة. توضح اللوائح الحالات التي يمكـن فيها التظلم أكاديمياً، ومعايير اتخاذ القرارات في هذه الأحوال، والحلول المتوافرة.
· أن تضمن إجـراءات التظلم عـدم إضاعة الوقت في قضايا لا أهمية لها، كما أنها تفسح المجـال للنظر بعين العـدل إلى تلك الأمور التي تهم الطـلبة، وتقدم خدمات لإرشاد الطـلبة في مثل تلك الحالات.
· أن ينص في لوائح التظلم أن ينظر في الموضوع أشخاص أو لجان غير متحيزين، لا علاقـة لهم بأطـراف القضية، أو بالأشخاص الذين سبق لهم أن أصدروا حكماً في القضية موضع التظلم.
· أن تتضمن الإجـراءات ما يضمن حماية الطلاب من التعرض للعقاب، أو التمييز ضدهم عقب النظر في تظلمهم.
· أن توجد إجراءات وسياسات عامة للتعامل مع سوء السلوك من الناحية الأكاديمية، بما في ذلك سرقة الأفكار، وأشكال الغش الأخرى.

الإرشاد والتوجيه الطلابي

· من المناقشة مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس في قسم الطلاب تبين أن الأقسام توفر مرشدا أكاديميا لكل نحو 20 طالبا ويستمر الطالب مع نفس المرشد الأكاديمي حتى التخرج ويعالج رؤساء الأقسام الكثير من شكاوي الطلاب لذا فإن الإرشاد الأكاديمي: يعتبر أضعف الأمور الخاصة بشئون الطلاب في الجامعة حيث يتعذر على الطالب الوصول للمرشد المناسب لاختيار المواد و التخصصات .
· التهيئة للحياة الجامعية جيدة، حيث أن هناك لقاء بالطلاب المستجدين أضافه إلى جولة بمرافق الجامعة.§ يتم عمل لقاء لتعريف الطلاب بالجامعة وأنظمتها ولوائح الدراسة
§ تقوم الجامعة بتوزيع كتيبات إرشادية للطلبة المستجدين لشرح البرامج المتاحة و عملية التسجيل والإرشاد الآكاديمي
§ توفر الجامعة إرشادات للطلبة المقبولين وتشمل:
§ إعلان نتائج القبول على موقع الجامعة على الانترنت
§ كيفية تسجيل المقررات واستلام الجداول الدراسية و تسديد الرسوم الدراسية
§ الإرشاد الشخصي مثل الاستشارات حول المشكلات النفسية والصحة العقلية والخدمات المتعلقة بذلك .
§ تقوم عمادة القبول والتسجيل بعمل استبيان للطلبة عن جودة الخدمات المقدمة للطلاب وتشمل عناصر التقويم التالية:o تقويم عملية القبول : مقترحات حول نماذج القبول – إجراءات وشروط القبول – مستوى اختبار القبول – سرعة إعلان نتائج القبول
o تقويم عملية التسجيل: إجراءات تسجيل المواد – إجراءات الحذف /الإضافة - إجراءات طلب اعتذار عن فصل دراسي – إجراءات طلب إعادة قيد – نظام التسجيل الإلكتروني عن طريق الإنترنت
o تقويم إجراءات الاختبارات النهائية: معرفة جدول الاختبارات النهائية – سرعة إعلان نتائج الاختبارات النهائية
o تقويم إجراءات التخرج: طلب إخلاء طرف للخرجين – سرعة إصدار وثائق التخرج
o تقويم أداء العمادة: سرعة الاستجابة – موقع العمادة في الجامعة – المطبوعات التي توزعها الجامعة – فعالية الحصول على معلومات عن طريق الهاتف.


ينبغي أن تقوم الجامعة بتطوير نظام الإرشاد الطلابي على النحو المدرج فيما يلي:
· أن تسند مهام الإرشاد الطـلابي، والخدمات الطبية إلى من لديهم المؤهلات المهنية اللازمة.
· أن تضمن الكلية توفر حد مناسب من خدمات الإرشاد الطلابي لتقديم العون للطلبة في الحالات الطارئة.
· أن تحرص الكلية على الحفـاظ على سرية الأمور الشخصية التي يناقشها أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وأعضاء هيئة الإدارة، والطلبة؛ وذلك في إطار قواعد السلوك العامة.
· أن تعمل الكلية على إيجاد آليات متابعة فعـالة تحرص على الاهتمام بما فيه صالح الطلبة، وتقويم جودة الخدمات المقدمة لهم.

النشاط اللاصفي للطلبة


من الزيارة وضح الضعف في التوعية للطلاب وخصوصاً من الناحية الدينية والثقافية، علماً أن المرافق الرياضية والدينية والثقافية تعتبر جيدة جداً مقارنة بعدد طلاب الجامعة.  

لذا ينبغي على الجامعة تطوير إجراءات النشاط اللاصفي للطلبة على النحو التالي:
· أن تعمل الكلية على تنظيـم وتشجيع مشاركـة الطلبة في الأنشطـة الثقـافية، كالاشتراك في النوادي، والجـمعيات، والمناسبات الخاصة، وفي الفنون، والقطاعات الأخرى التي تتلاءم مع اهتمامات الطلبة، واحتياجاتهم.
· أن تعمل الكلية على توفير الأماكـن المناسبة، وتنظيم المناسبـات الملائمة للقـاء الطلبة بعضهم البعض بشكل اجتماعي غير رسمي.
· أن تعمل إدارة الكلية على تشجيع مشاركة الطلبة في النشاطات الرياضية، سواء كانوا من الموهوبين في الرياضـة، أم من غير الموهوبين، كما تقـوم بتنظيم أنشطة طلابية رياضية تنافسية، وأخرى غير تنافسية.
· أن تقوم إدارة الكلية بمتابعة حجم مشاركة الطلبة في الأنشطة اللاصفية، كما تقوم بمقارنته بحجم مشاركة الطلبة في مؤسسات أخرى مماثلة، كما تقوم –عند اللزوم- بوضع سياسات لتحسين مستويات المشاركة.
اسم البرنامج : السنة التحضيرية

لقد تبنت الجامعة لبرنامج السنة التحضيرية فيها الخطة والكتب المستعملة في السنة التحضيرية لجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن.

----------

